# Apple Dual G5 working



## minimike (May 25, 2010)

Hello Forum

I am thinking about to buy some Apple Xserve Boxes with two G5 MP CPU's. Does FreeBSD 8 support the PPC G5 with support for Multi Prozessors? And can i install FreeBSD 8 on PPC with a ZFS RootFS? Or do i need some space foor /boot?

kind regards
Darko


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

PPC is a tier2 platform. Not everything may work.

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/ppc.html


----------



## sossego (May 27, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827 will help in getting started.
You may want to join the mailing list. 
There was some problem with the fan running. I don't know if this has been solved as of yet.


----------

